Ask HN: What's your favorite non-programming related use of Git? - stackola
======
spricket
Using GitHub as a versioned file storage. I know it's not the best option, not
even good, but it's usually so easy if your files are less than 100mb.

If they're bigger, you can abuse their "release" logic to upload files up to
like 2gb.

Yeah there's S3 and stuff but the GIT CLI client makes it much easier to tape
some shit together in a pinch. Bonus for raw.github serving for files over
vanilla http

------
lockjawh
While maybe akin to programming, prior to using Overleaf I would use TeX to
collaboratively typeset homework via git.

------
zoobab
gitbook, books automatically generated from git.

